# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  * مسابقة :  أسئلة في علوم الحديث النبوي *

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*أخواتي ،، ما رأيكم أن نجري مسابقة : أسئلة في علوم الحديث النبوي لمراجعة العلم وتنشيط أذهاننا ؟

هل نبدأ بالمسابقة ؟!*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
!!! ،، إذن أبدأ .. لعلي أجد إحدى الأخوات تسابقني ...

(1) من مؤلف " كشف الخفا " ؟
(2) ماذا يعني الرمز ( ح ) ؟
(3) عددي بعض دواعي الوضع في الحديث ؟*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*(1) إسماعيل بن محمد العجلوني (ت 1162هـ ).
(2) تحويل الإسناد إلى إسناد آخر .
(3) الطعن في الإسلام ، التزلف إلى الحكام ـ الانتصار لمذهب ما ، قصد الشهرة ، والتكسب .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*(4) كيف حارب العلماء الوضع في الحديث ؟
(5) ما الأعراض الحاملة على التدليس ؟
(6) له كتاب ( الأنواع والتقاسيم ) بترتيب مخترع ، من هو ؟*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*الإجابة :
(4) بإلتزام الإسناد ، والتثبت في الحديث ، وتتبع الكذبة ، ووضع قواعد لمعرفة الموضوع ، وبيان أحوال الرواة .
(5) ضعف الشيخ ، تأخر وفاته ، صغر سنه ، كثرة الرواية عنه .
(6) ابن حِبَّان .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*(7) اذكري اسم مستخرج على صحيح البخاري ؟
(8) ما المقصود بالمرسل الخفي ؟
(9) من مؤلف ( جزء رفع اليدين في الصلاة ) ؟*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*(7) (المستخرج ) للإسماعيلي .
(8) أن يروي عمن لقيه أو عاصره ما لم يسمع منه بلفظ يحتمل السماع وغيره .
(9) الإمام البخاري .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*(10) اذكري رموز الكتب التالية : البخاري ، صحيح مسلم ، سنن أبي داود ؟
(11) من مؤلف ( أسد الغابة في معرفة الصحابة ) ؟
(12) قال عنه الذهبي : هو خزانة علم ، من هو ؟*

----------


## أم حبيبة محمد

*(10) البخاري (خ)، مسلم (م)، أبو داود (د).*
*(11) علي بن محمد الجزري ابن الأثير عز الدين أبو الحسن.*
*(12) عبد الرزاق الصنعاني. قال ذلك في ((ميزان الاعتدال)) (2/ 609).
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*حياكِ الله أخيتي أم حبيبة ، أسعدني مرورك ومشاركتك ، لقد افتقدت وافتقد مجلس الطالبات الأخوات .. 
أحسنت الإجابة زادكِ الله علما .

**(13) من القائل : لا تقبلوا الحديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا من ثقة ؟
(14) عددي نوعي السقط في الإسناد ؟
(15) ما معنى كتب ( الأطراف ) في الحديث ؟*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*(13) عقبة بن نافع ،، حيث ذكر قوله بأنه أوصى ولده بذلك في كتاب الكفاية في علم الرواية للخطيب البغدادي .
(14) سقط ظاهر ، وسقط خفي .
(15) اقتصر فيها مؤلفوها على ذكر طرف الحديث ، ثم ذكر أسانيده .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*(16) ما المقصود بالمؤنن ؟
(17) ما معنى المستدرك ؟
(18) ما معنى نسخ الحديث ؟*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيك أم علي معلومات طيبة بأسلوب السؤال والجواب 

في انتظار إجابة الأسئلة لعل المجلس ينشط (ابتسامة)

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*(16) هو قول الراوي : حدثنا فلان أن فلانا قال ...
(17) هو كتاب جمع فيه مؤلفه الأحاديث التي استدركها على كتاب آخر مما فات مؤلفه على شرطه .
(18) هو رفع الشارع حكما منه متقدما بحكما منه متأخر .*

----------

